# rush run dam lake



## trailbreaker

it's some where in preble co.. anyone been there
i heard it's north of hueston woods, about 10 miles. what kind of fish is in there, this guy at k-mart in dent told me there's alot in there and people go hunting there


----------



## CamdenGizzard

trailbreaker said:


> it's some where in preble co.. anyone been there
> i heard it's north of hueston woods, about 10 miles. what kind of fish is in there, this guy at k-mart in dent told me there's alot in there and people go hunting there


Rush Run lake is just south of camden and just north of somerville. 

Here is a map

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/pub152.pdf

They have spring and fall trout releases as well as great bass, catfish and gill fishing. Its been said crappie live in the RUN but I consider myself a decent crappie fisherman and have never caught one there.

Good luck.

It is also open to public hunting during season and has a clay range.


----------



## trailbreaker

i might check it out one day.. i found directions to it so i map quested it


----------



## rcjohnson

Don't even bother with this place. I live near there and have fished it since the late 60's. People talk about it being a great place but you go there and I assure you that you will never return. nuff said!!


----------



## JoshGibson

been there a couple of times...would definately be a boating destination....not heard on many people having sucess on the bank. There are some nice stunps all over the back of the lake but not much accessable on foot.


----------



## trailbreaker

rcjohnson said:


> Don't even bother with this place. I live near there and have fished it since the late 60's. People talk about it being a great place but you go there and I assure you that you will never return. nuff said!!


i was there today.. didn't fish spoke to a conservation officer he said fishing 
is good there.. by the way the lake didn't exist til 1970 so your wrong 
http://www.ohiodnr.com/Home/wild_re.../RushRunWildlifeArea/tabid/19827/Default.aspx


Rush Run Lake was constructed in 1970. tell me how can you fish there
when the lake was under construction you can't 
if the fishing sucks.. when hunting season rolls around i have a new place to go


----------



## BiteMyLine

I live pretty close to Rush Run. I'm siding with rc, not really worth fishing unless you are there for a trout release. I've been down there quite a few times and I don't mind hiking through the woods to get to a few spots. I've never done good at this lake. I'd say hit up a farm pond, the big o, gmr or lmr, or even acton. They will produce much better catches compared to Rush Run, unless you are looking for paper thin dink bass and gills few and far between. 

The only thing that I do like about this place is that it is electric motor only. Usually only a couple of people through the summer, but the trout release is usually pretty crowded.


----------



## trailbreaker

i fished the GMR at dravo and eggleston.. never got a bite except one day 
i caught a small drum i stopped going there.. people have thier opinion about 
a lake whether it sucks or it's a awesome lake, i have fished miami white water lake and winton woods never caught nothing at winton
i did in 07 caught a 1lb bass when it was so hot out.. i went to miami white water on the 1st of may didn't catch nothing


----------



## CamdenGizzard

rcjohnson said:


> Don't even bother with this place. I live near there and have fished it since the late 60's. People talk about it being a great place but you go there and I assure you that you will never return. nuff said!!


This guys wants the lake to him self 

HA


----------



## trailbreaker

camden how can anyone fish a place that didn't exist until 1970?
it was under construction, kinda like going into a mall like that when it's not finished


----------



## CamdenGizzard

Well to his credit he said late 60s...... If he fished it then I'm assuming hes pushin' 60????? Maybe he just got his years messed up. I'm here to tell ya if you know how to fish I'm sure you will catch fish there. I do when I go.......... Heck I've seen 6 and 7 LM caught out there. I think its a fine lake. I'm sure I could go out and catch enough pan fish in a day to feed the fam, they wouldn't be crappie but I'm up for catchin' come gills! If you want to target Bass its a good lake. If you want to do some late night catfishing its a good lake, if you want to target some gills, its a good lake if you want to target anything else, go some where else! Except for the previously mentioned trout release.

Speaking of which....... Does anyone have pictures of fish caught during the trout release. I've never targeted them there but I think it might be fun. How big are they? Is a mess enough to feed the masses?


----------



## Wally Diver

I will add my 2 cents worth. I have not fished the lake for years but it used to be good for bass and some nice size ones. ALso the state stocked it with pike years ago and you could catch some real monsters out of there. Don't know if there are any more in there or not but I would guess there are. Also the last time I was over there hunting I see it now has a 10 horse limit but with all the trees in the water it is hard to use a motor. The trolling motor would work best.


----------



## trailbreaker

wally i asked the conservation officer about pike there is none
only bass,blue gill,crappie large mouth bass, and cat fish


----------



## cantsleep

Don't forget carp.
I love to canoe Rush Run, even though the stumps are a pain. It's a relaxing little lake, however I've never had great success there. Mostly smaller bass and some decent gills.
*Camden*, the trout are almost twins, all about 11 or 12 inches. That's just the size of the stockers, and I'm pretty sure that very few, if any, survive the summer.


----------



## BiteMyLine

I went down with a buddy for the release this past spring and we did really well. most of the fish we took home were in the 11-14" range, and had another at 19". The large one probably was stocked in the fall and ate well all winter long. Sure is a lot of fun, but the crowd is just sad. When we arrived at the boat ramp the parking lot was too full, so we had to park at the lot near the dam. We caught them mostly on powerbait, but caught another 15-20 on rooster tails just for the sport of it. They are some really fun fighting fish and a total blast on ultralites.


----------



## rcjohnson

trailbreaker said:


> camden how can anyone fish a place that didn't exist until 1970?
> it was under construction, kinda like going into a mall like that when it's not finished


I believe the conservation officer is mistaken about the year or maybe it wasn't officially open but I know for a fact that I fished it in 1969. I have photos somewhere of myself and a buddy with a brand new 69 GMC pickup. Did he tell you that they had boat docks to the left of the launching ramp? I bet he also didn't tell you about the pond behind his house. It is open for public use.

I have to admit that in the early years it was a decent place to fish but that has all changed.

As for the hunting, well I suggest you take a ride up here on Thanksgiving morning. Make it about 9:00 am. You are in for a real treat!

And they now have a 10hp limit on that lake.


----------



## trailbreaker

rcjohnson said:


> I believe the conservation officer is mistaken about the year or maybe it wasn't officially open but I know for a fact that I fished it in 1969. I have photos somewhere of myself and a buddy with a brand new 69 GMC pickup. Did he tell you that they had boat docks to the left of the launching ramp? I bet he also didn't tell you about the pond behind his house. It is open for public use.
> 
> I have to admit that in the early years it was a decent place to fish but that has all changed.
> 
> As for the hunting, well I suggest you take a ride up here on Thanksgiving morning. Make it about 9:00 am. You are in for a real treat!
> 
> And they now have a 10hp limit on that lake.



can't turkey hunt in the fall.. only spring, i found a link giving the year of construction


----------



## trailbreaker

here is a link that shows when the lake was constructed

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/wil.../RushRunWildlifeArea/tabid/19827/Default.aspx


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

I have never caught anything besides bluegil out of rush run ... but ive only fished there about 4 times ... i have heard trout bite pretty good when they are running


----------



## CamdenGizzard

I'm tellin' ya.... A seasoned bass fisherman can have a blast at rushrun!


----------



## trailbreaker

Tsmiddy21790 said:


> I have never caught anything besides bluegil out of rush run ... but ive only fished there about 4 times ... i have heard trout bite pretty good when they are running


good thing i have trout bait. how big are they 1lb?


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

Actually ive heard of pretty decent sized trout coming out of Rush Run


----------



## trailbreaker

cool.. i have trout bait, i was whole sale bait in hamilton
i asked if people heard of it they said yes this one guy said you better
rush there they get crowded


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

Yeah taht lake packs up like a paylake when trout are running


----------



## trailbreaker

when do they run in the spring?


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

Honestly im not sure about there i have never fished for them there i usually just go there and catch Bait for the river


----------



## trailbreaker

alright thanks


----------



## johnnywalleye

You can not believe, Rush Run in the spring and fall. In the spring, 28 degrees, on a weekend after planting trout. 56 fisherman line the banks. Add some more fisherman, like 80, by May on the weekend. Rush Run is a great place to take the family. Trout bite on anything. Corn, Berkley trout bait, white rooster tails, phoebe metal lures, floating nightcrawlers. It's great. Carp are 3 ft long. Trout can be caught by anyone, anywhere, bank or boat. It is one of the best fishing experiences for a family in Ohio. Usually the 60 acre lake is planted with 3000 trout in the spring. I even catch the ohio limit of 5 per day. Ok, only one day. Early in the spring, you may even see an Ohio Eagle drop down our of the sky and pick a trout out of the lake. What a spectacle. Later johnny


----------



## trailbreaker

johnnywalleye said:


> You can not believe, Rush Run in the spring and fall. In the spring, 28 degrees, on a weekend after planting trout. 56 fisherman line the banks. Add some more fisherman, like 80, by May on the weekend. Rush Run is a great place to take the family. Trout bite on anything. Corn, Berkley trout bait, white rooster tails, phoebe metal lures, floating nightcrawlers. It's great. Carp are 3 ft long. Trout can be caught by anyone, anywhere, bank or boat. It is one of the best fishing experiences for a family in Ohio. Usually the 60 acre lake is planted with 3000 trout in the spring. I even catch the ohio limit of 5 per day. Ok, only one day. Early in the spring, you may even see an Ohio Eagle drop down our of the sky and pick a trout out of the lake. What a spectacle. Later johnny


i have berkley trout power bait.. i'll try it


----------



## Bassmania

Well just to add my 2cents. I'll admit right now I'm not a great fisherman, in fact I'm still working at being good, but I've caught some decent fish at Rush Run. Fishing for bass around the points with buzz baits or spinners, gills with worms, or trout with rooster tails. As for the trout, right after they are released it's a free-for-all with people lining the banks all around the boat docks. I personally don't like going then because it's like fishing out of a barrel. The trout are all in one spot and hungry. You can just about drop an empty hook in the water and pull out a trout. It's actually boring if you ask me. I like to go 2 to 3 weeks later when they have dispersed a little and hit them with roostertails and make a little more of a game out of it.


----------

